#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  koptelefoon

## -NeO-

Ik ben op zoek naar een goede koptelefoon graag met draaibare oorschelpen en ook een goed geluidje moet ie hebben.. Hij moet ook te gebruiken zijn in discotheek hij moet dus echt hard kunnen.. zelf zat ik naar de Sony MDR V700 te kijken.. ik wil hoogstens 500,- er aan uitgeven.. iemand ervarinh met de MDR-V700 en is het iets.. ?

meer info : http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=80

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jeroen

Sennheiser HD-25

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Volledig mee eens. (Zoals altijd in Jeroen z'n geval...)

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## -NeO-

waar is er meer info over te vinden ??

graag wat meer uitleg... hier op het forum krijg je echt van die fr*t antwoorden waar je haast niks aan hebt. Maar ja.. gelukkig zit ik nog op een ander forum waar wel een uitgebreide post word geplaats.. met de voordelen van het apparaat en nadelen... waar hij te koop is en heo duur die is.. maar hier pffffffff ff naam noemen verzenden klaar joepie weer 1 post er bij en naar de volgende <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Bert

HD-25, ik gebruik 'm al een paar jaar en het bevalt me prima.
Gaat hard, klinkt goed, is klein, oorschelpen draaibaar, licht, 70 Ohm, prijs? d8 iets van fl 275,- hoeveel euro is dat, maar dat zou je eens moeten vragen aan een verkoper, kun je 'm metteen proberen, te koop bij de meeste pro-audio bedrijven, genoeg tekst?<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

HD25 behoeft geen uitleg als je een beetje fatsoenlijk in het geluidswereldje zit.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Owja, 275 fl, dan moet je mij die winkel maar n's wijzen... 400 gulden is hier omgerekend een mooie prijs vor een HD25 (ja, de echte, niet die met slappe hoofdband)

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Bert

is die webshop van NeO zo duur, zijn die HD's zo duur geworden of heb im 'm zo goedkoop?, of ben ik in de war met iets anders.




It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

In die webshop kost ie toch ook 407 gulden ?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Bert

sorry, mijn fout, twee jaar geleden 325 gulden betaald incl. is ongeveer 275 ex. dat was met korting, daarvoor had ik een Beyer die is dus twee jaar geleden met de carnaval gejat<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar deze HD-25 bevalt me dan beter. 
Bij dat bedrijf staat ie nu ook voor iets meer dan 400 gulden in de prijslijst.


It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Mijn ervaring met Sony voor mix werk is dat tie wel erg klein is. Klemt niet lekker tegen je schouder aan zoals je bij een wat grotere koptelefoon kan doen. Dit zal dan wel aan m'n hoofd liggen ofzo, maar als je van plan bent dat ding te kopen probeer hem dan pleaze eerst uit voordat je fouten begaat.
Die Sennheiser ken ik verders niet, misschien dat je bij Technics eens kan rondkijken, qua DJ gear maken die wel aardig spul lijkt me zo. Vooral de nieuwe http://www.prodcat.panasonic.com/sho...lNo=RP-DJ1200A is erg nice  :Smile: 

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## michiel

Een persoonlijk minpuntje aan die sennheiser voor mij: Ik vind dat disign maar nix. Maar dat zegt niet dat ie niet goed is hoor. Ik vind hem gewoon niet zo mooi. Verder heb ik er ook geen ervaring mee.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Herman

> citaat:
> waar is er meer info over te vinden ??
> 
> graag wat meer uitleg... hier op het forum krijg je echt van die fr*t antwoorden waar je haast niks aan hebt. Maar ja.. gelukkig zit ik nog op een ander forum waar wel een uitgebreide post word geplaats.. met de voordelen van het apparaat en nadelen... waar hij te koop is en heo duur die is.. maar hier pffffffff ff naam noemen verzenden klaar joepie weer 1 post er bij en naar de volgende <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> ________________________
> Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ben jij dom zeg!

Als je info zoekt over senheiser zou het dan misschien op de senheiser site staan?
Op die andere fora denken ze zeker ook nog voor je!!

Ga ff fijn daar je domme vragen stellen aub.

Eerst heette je drazz en was je irritant, nu ben je drie nicknames verder en snap je nog steeds niet hoe het werkt!

Waar draai jij trouwens, kom ik een keertje kijken...ben benieuwd wat je ervan bakt

.....Goed Bezig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

HD 25, f280,- ex. Maakt bij mekaar zo'n 340 guldens inc. BTW. Waar? Bij mijn baas.
Maar ik vind de schelpen niet echt draaibaar, tenminste ik denk niet zo als -NeO- dat bedoelt.
Maar het is een geweldig ding, kan niet anders zeggen.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Jeroen

Ik ken geen andere koptelefoons voor die prijs, dat volume en die kwaliteit.Ik je kunt em goed verdraaien, stevig gebouwd boven je oor en toch lekker strak, ik zie het probleem niet.

En Neo,... waarom kom je hier en vraag je hier als je het flut antwoorden vindt? Blijf dan weg.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Triple S

Goh Jeroen, wat zeg je dat netjes! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar inderdaad, Neo: Als het je niet bevalt, blijf dan weg!!

Of ga je ook steeds naar hetzelfde restaurant terwijl je het eten daar eigenlijk niet te pruimen vindt????

May the Source be with you

----------


## Triple S

Nu even on-topic:

Die Sony's vind ik over het algemeen te HI-FI-erig. LVT dus.
Voor op pad is inderdaad de Sennheiser een hele puike, of kijk eens naar de Pro-DJ van Pioneer. Vind je hier in de webshop. Al weet ik niet zeker of je hier de schelpen van kan draaien. 
Want zelf heb ik nog een onvervalste oud-hollandsche, delfsblauwe, op grootmoeders wijze gefabriekte Pioneer SE 450!.

May the Source be with you

----------


## ralph

van die pioneer kan je de schelpen alle kanten op draaien ghegheghe

Ben wel eens op stap met mensne die helemaal tuureluurs worden van de draaimogelijkheden van dat ding...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## -NeO-

> citaat:
> HD25 behoeft geen uitleg als je een beetje fatsoenlijk in het geluidswereldje zit.
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België
> ...



waarschijnlijk zit ik meer in het dj-gebeuren en hoef ik dus niet de geluid en het licht, maar meer in de draaitafels en mengpanelen,

maar ja hoe weet je dat ik veel van de muziek wereld weet ? er lopen hier ook newbee's rond en die willen graag ook wat meer info.

...

Bert, ja zo posts wil ik zien.. nu ken ik beetje vergelijken met de Sony MDR-V700 die door het andere forum werd aangeraden..

en wat zijn nu echt voordelen tegen over de Sony MDR-V700, want de MDR-V700 kan ook echt super hard, heeft draaibare schelpen, klinkt ook super, hijs ook klein enzo.

waarom is de HD-25 beter dan de MDR-V700 ?

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -NeO-

En voor die ene gast die me keer wil horen draaien.. binnenkort moet ik samen met Marcel Woods in Club Hollywood te Eindhoven draaien.. dus als je wilt je bent uitgenodigd.. de precieze datum komt nog maar ergens in Juni/Juli.

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bertuss

hebben ze hier niet op de site zelf de pro-djuser staan ofziets??
lijkt mij ook weleen fijne. maar heb hem niet.
eigenlijk aangezien de naam al zo kut is.....

----------


## Herman

> citaat:
> waarschijnlijk zit ik meer in het dj-gebeuren en hoef ik dus niet de geluid en het licht, maar meer in de draaitafels en mengpanelen,
> 
> maar ja hoe weet je dat ik veel van de muziek wereld weet ? er lopen hier ook newbee's rond en die willen graag ook wat meer info.



Het is al duidelijk dat je geen ruk van geluid af weet. Geeft niet alleen moet je dan niet zo'n bekkie opzetten. Meeste dj's snappen geen **** van techniek.

Dat je niet echt helemaal in de dj-scene zit was mij ook alduidelijk, als je zelf al niet weet wanneer ge moet draaien....<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
Mail me die datum maar door als ie bekend is. Wordt het nog wel dit jaar?

.....Goed Bezig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:en wat zijn nu echt voordelen tegen over de Sony MDR-V700, want de MDR-V700 kan ook echt super hard, heeft draaibare schelpen, klinkt ook super, hijs ook klein enzo.



Jah hij is klein, maar zoals ik al zei hoeft dat echt geen voordeel te zijn ik vind het juist onhandig

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## -NeO-

> citaat:
> Het is al duidelijk dat je geen ruk van geluid af weet. Geeft niet alleen moet je dan niet zo'n bekkie opzetten. Meeste dj's snappen geen **** van techniek.
> 
> Dat je niet echt helemaal in de dj-scene zit was mij ook alduidelijk, als je zelf al niet weet wanneer ge moet draaien....<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Mail me die datum maar door als ie bekend is. Wordt het nog wel dit jaar?
> 
> .....Goed Bezig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Weet wel wat van de techniek maar niet alles natuulijk.. en ik zit wel erg in dj-scene ! maar ja .. jullie moeten maar gelofen wat jullie willen, het maakt mij niet uit.. ik ben Resident Dj van Kleine Discotheek in Den Bosch dus ik zit daar goed.. en heb al met enkele grote namen mogen draaien dus ik heb niks te klagen.. de MDR-V700 word erg vaak door mun collega's aan geraden dus was ik daar naar het kijken.. maar aj hier hebben ze het over de Sennheiser HD-25 waar ik nog nooit mee gewerkt heb dus zou ik wel graag weten wat de voordelen zijn.. Ik heb zelf de MDR-V600 en die vind ik ook wel fijn, alleen hijs net iets te zacht en geluid is niet echt top-kwaliteit maar zeker niet slecht, vandaar dat ik de voordelen tegenover de MDR-V700 wil weten..

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## jaja

Als je wat meer wilt weten over de pro djuser, moet je even een mailtje sturen naar Joost van Ens. Hij gebruikt dat ding al een tijdje. Het enige dat ik weet is dat het lomp hard kan en niet echt duur. De klank is ook nog goed volgens de geruchten.

Ik kom meestal niet verder dan aansluiten, test links-rechts en weer neerleggen. Het is namelijk niet mijn vak om te draaien. Maar ik heb nog nooit eentje weg hoeven leggen omdat ze niet klonken.



I'm a handyman, i screw everything

----------


## Jeroen

Zeg Neo, moet jou koptelefoon ook cd's kunnen starten ofzo?

En koptelefoon is een koptelefoon. Het oortje van de HD-25 draai je omhoog en zit achter je oor, gaat vrij hard en klinkt goed. Wat wil je meer weten van een koptelefoon??


www.sennheiser.nl  daar staan misschien wel specs,... 

Een koptelefoon is persoonlijk, dat 90% van de mensen die geluid doen met een HD-25 rondlopen mag wel wat zeggen denk ik. Je moet em gaan proberen, dan pas kun je zeggen of het wat is of niet.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## FiëstaLj

hoeveel kost een hd 25 me ongeveer?

Ik als lichtpik moet misschien gaan monitor mixen binnenkort dus we moeten eens een duchtige koptelefoon kopen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Een kleine € 190

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

okeej, weet ik dat


Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## maico

Denk hier maar eens over na...

Als die andere koptelefoon (senheiser) zo goed is waarom draait Tiesto, Jurgen, Marcello en nog veel meer andere grote namen dan met de Sony (700) koptelefoon??  Als je uit dit antwoord bent dan weet je ook meteen waarom je deze koptelefoon het beste zou kunnen aanschaffen. En hou je niet van van grote schelpen, dan kijk je naar de Technics koptelefoon(deze wordt gebruikt door de andere rest van de grote namen die de sony niet willen vanwege de grote schelpen van deze koptelefoon).
Wie hier kritiek op heeft kan zich beklagen bij alle grote discjockeys die deze wereld kent!!!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Maico

DS Events: only vinyl and technics

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Ik ben op zoek naar een goede koptelefoon graag met draaibare oorschelpen en ook een goed geluidje moet ie hebben.. Hij moet ook te gebruiken zijn in discotheek hij moet dus echt hard kunnen.. zelf zat ik naar de Sony MDR V700 te kijken.. ik wil hoogstens 500,- er aan uitgeven.. iemand ervarinh met de MDR-V700 en is het iets.. ?
> 
> meer info : http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=80



Hoi Neo,

Onderstaande is uitgaande van DJ gebruik (waar de eisen ANDERS zijn dan voor het monitoren van een mix o.i.d.).

De Sennheiser HD-25 is weliswaar een heerlijke koptelefoon (en ideaal voor gebruik in de studio en low SPL toepassingen) MAAR voor DJ gebruik in omstandigheden waar low SPL een utopie is, is dit absoluut NIET de beste keuze! De SPL_max van de HD-25 is gewoonweg TE LAAG, zeker als de DJ in kwestie slim genoeg is om met oordoppen in te draaien.

Welke houden we dan over? Een beste lijst. Vorig jaar heb ik ze vrijwel allemaal getest (en niet lekker thuis op m'n kop maar gewoon een paar avonden meegenomen op pad). Namen zijn afgekort (al die voorvoegsels weggehaald) en enige rekening moet gehouden worden met de interactie tussen de (gesloten) koptelefoon en je oor (met name de lek veroorzaakt door de buis van Eustachias MAAR ook de inhoud van je gehoorkanaal speelt mee).

Pioneer 5000: Overprijsd barrel. Zit voor geen meter, klinkt minder dan de V700, enige positieve was de demping van omgevingsgeluiden. Zeer goed voor een koptelefoon die op je oren gaat i.p.v. er overheen.

Prodjuser: Gaat weliswaar redelijk hard MAAR is verre van recht (veel te veel mid). Qua geluid vond ik het niets, qua SPL_max kon hij er mee door (maar moest het toch afleggen tegen de beteren). Prijs/prestatie is goed (beter dan de Sony V500) maar toch zou ik er niet mee op m'n kop willen lopen.

Sony V500: Leuk thuisding. Komt voor DJ gebruik in het wild echter behoorlijk te kort qua SPL_max. Alle waar naar z'n geld moet je maar denken.

Sony V700: Zit strak op m'n kop, klemt mijn oren af tot een comfort niveau dat gelijk is aan m'n hoofd in een bankschroef. Geluid is echter prima, demping is behoorlijk, bas is iets overdreven (kan, voor DJ gebruik, best handig zijn). Gaat belachelijk hard (voor gebruik zonder oordoppen durf ik te zeggen: "gevaarlijk hard"!!!).

Technics 1200 koptelefoon: PRUL! Dit ding is z'n geld niet waard en is het ook niet waard om een Technics te heten.

Sony V900 (is eigenlijk de 7509, maar dan met een ander kleurtje, in een ander doosje EN met een vriendelijker prijsje). Zit lekker (schelpen over m'n oren), klinkt prima (bijna net zo mooi als de HD-25), kan, net als de V700 belachelijk hard.

Beyer DT-250: Net als de HD-25 een heerlijke koptelefoon met een fantastisch geluid. Komt, net als de HD-25, echter wel te kort onder de zware omstandigheden tijdens het DJ'en.

Welke dus? Als je met het gebrek aan comfort van de V700 kunt leven is dit absoluut de koptelefoon. Heb je meer comfort nodig en/of wil je de koptelefoon ook gebruiken voor de studio, kijk dan naar de V900.

Tip: De V700 (en eigenlijk alle Sony's) hebben oorkussens die niet zo goed tegen zweet kunnen. Neem de kussentjes dus eens per maand even af met een sopje (om scheuren te voorkomen).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Gast1401081

1. Bouw een stack MSL-4 / 650 ( met de sb-1 erop??) als personal monitor.



2. Neem een stel s200's mee met een macrotech amp. Gaat ook hard, vervormt minder snel dan de koptelefoon, en knal hem op je oortelefoonoutput. Ideale monitoring die je nog mee kunt slepen in een corsaatje.

Anders neem je een HD-25. weegt niet zoveel, en komt redelijk in de buurt van die s-200's.

verdere opties : leer eerst hoe een mengtafel eigenlijk werkt ( faderstart zit al onderin, en 0 dB = GEEN rooie lampies) en kom dan maar eens terug met een volle agenda.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Technics 1200 koptelefoon: PRUL! Dit ding is z'n geld niet waard en is het ook niet waard om een Technics te heten.



Kun je me uitleggen waarom?

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Jeroen

Het enige nadeel is dat de V700 slechts 107db levert en de HD-25 maar 120db,... Dus weet niet waar je al die wijze praatjes vandaan tovert en al zeker niet het verhaaltje dat een FOH mixer minder druk op zijn oren nodig heeft dan een DJ??? Wie staat hier voor de PA de FOH mixer of een lullige DJ.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Het enige nadeel is dat de V700 slechts 107db levert en de HD-25 maar 120db,...



De V700 heeft een gevoeligheid van 107dB bij 1mW. De 120dB van de Sennheiser is bij een toegevoerd vermogen van 100mW. Da's dus 100dB bij 1mW (give or take).

De V700 heeft een belastbaarheid die in Watts wordt uitgedrukt (3W), bij de HD-25 spreken we over een belastbaarheid van 100mW (vandaar die 120dB). De V700 haalt dus (mits aangesloten op een goede koptelefoonversterker) een slordige 135dB (and then some) terwijl de HD-25 boven de 120dB verstek laat gaan.



> citaatus weet niet waar je al die wijze praatjes vandaan tovert



Een combinatie van gebruiken, meten en weten.



> citaat:en al zeker niet het verhaaltje dat een FOH mixer minder druk op zijn oren nodig heeft dan een DJ??? Wie staat hier voor de PA de FOH mixer of een lullige DJ.



Ik weet niet waar jij de tafel neerzet... Meestal is een afstand van zo'n 20 meter een redelijke waarde. De DJ aan de andere kant staat vaak een paar meter van de FOH stack (weliswaar aan de achterkant MAAR de bas bijvoorbeeld is behoorlijk rondom stralend), heeft een monitor die hij boven FOH uit wil horen en dus een behoorlijke SPL in de booth.

Als jij dezelfde geluidsdruk op mixpositie hebt zou ik er toch eens over nadenken om in het midden van de zaal te gaan staan i.p.v. naast de boxen.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Jeroen

Jullie zoeken het maar lekker uit met je koptelefoon.Ik ga me niet meer druk maken voor een stelletje NoNo DJ's


Jaja, Jeroen is verstandig geworden

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Jullie zoeken het maar lekker uit met je koptelefoon.Ik ga me niet meer druk maken voor een stelletje NoNo DJ's



Wat een zielige vertoning!!!



> citaat:Jaja, Jeroen is verstandig geworden



BEWIJS HET!!!

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Niek...

> citaate V700 haalt dus (mits aangesloten op een goede koptelefoonversterker) een slordige 135dB (and then some) terwijl de HD-25 boven de 120dB verstek laat gaan.



Discussie wordt nu echt leuk maar ik wil alleen ff zeggen dat ik degene die 135 db via zijn headphone op zijn oren loslaat pas een ontzettende NoNo DJ is!!!!!!!! 
Voor wie het nog niet wist: in NL staat het gebruik van oordopjes dan wel headphones op een 2e plaats wanneer het aankomt op blijvende gehoorbeschadiging!!!!!! Dus gaan jullie maar lekker aan het werk met die 120 of 135 db's! Stelletje gekken!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Tiemen

100dB Popconcert, discotheek 
110dB Racewagen 
120dB Pijngrens 
Hoe kan je dan ooit 135dB door je koptelefoon laten horen en bovenal ernaar luisteren als je blijvende gehoorschade hebt vanaf 140dB (niet A-gewogen, en bij heel korte drukbelasting, als je dan nog eens je "koptelefoon" een half uur zou opzetten aan 135 dB heb je geen trommelvliezen meer!).

Markske

----------


## lichtgeluid.nl

Hmmm, ik heb dus ook een hd25 en heb eigenlijk best een hekel aan dat ding en wel om de volgende reden:

Die *%*(-draden zitten altijd helemaal gedraaid........ BAH!!

Ja toch?? niet dan??

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Je moet dat ding ook afzetten als je de kabouterdans voordoet.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## lichtgeluid.nl

LOL  :Smile: 


Maarre zonder gein: dat ding is wat dat betreft echt irritant (vind ik dan)...

die dubbele draad draait door, en ook nog eens de 2 losse schelpen die constant draaien als je dat ding op en af zet  :Frown: 

ja toch?? niet dan??

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaate V700 haalt dus (mits aangesloten op een goede koptelefoonversterker) een slordige 135dB (and then some) terwijl de HD-25 boven de 120dB verstek laat gaan.
> 			
> ...



Laten we eens uitgaan van een koptelefoonuitgang die een slordige 0.5W kan leveren (da's aardig toepasselijk voor de meeste koptelefoonuitgangen op de betere mixers). We hebben het dan over een SPL_max van zo'n slordige 130dB.

MAAR, net als bij speaker stacks, is SPL_max zeker NIET gelijk aan SPL_average. Bij een gemiddelde crest factor van zo'n 12dB (redelijk correct voor de meeste "club" muziek) hebben we het dan dus over 118dB average SPL. Trek daar zo'n 15dB vanaf voor je oorpluggen en je komt op 103dB op je oren (average SPL); een getal wat helemaal NIET zo van "*** los is" tenzij er een hoop dingen zijn waar je niet bij stilstaat...

Laten we het nu eens bekijken voor de HD-25. 120dB SPL_max -&gt; 108dB average SPL. 15dB voor je oorpluggen -&gt; 93dB op je oren. Dit zal in de praktijk (bij het gebruik van oorpluggen) voor DJ gebruik iets te laag zijn. Wat gebeurt er dus -&gt; clippende koptelefoonversterkers en/of een koptelefoon die ver voorbij z'n normale werkgebied gebruikt wordt.

Hmm, daar wordt het geluid ook niet echt beter van toch???

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: -15dB voor je oorpluggen -&gt; 93dB op je oren



juistem, jij gaat uit van oorpluggen. Welke GEMIDDELDE DJ gebruikt er nu oorpluggen? En oke, het zullen natuurlijk geen 135 echte db's op je oren zijn maar de gemiddelde dj heeft zijn koptelefoon gewoon echte loeihard staan omdat hij het anders (zogenaamd) niet hoort. Bullshit, zet dan je eigen geluidsset wat zachter! 
Eerlijk: Ik betrap me er zelf soms ook op en corrigeer deze fouten dan en probeer dit ook bij anderen te doen. Het ergste is dat velen zich er niet van bewust zijn tot ze erop gewezen worden OF al veel slechter horen...dan is het te laat!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## djdabounce

Je kunt eigenlijk nu alles verwachten. Laatst zag ik iemand in een auto rijden wat mijn aandacht trok, want deze had de geluidsset in zijn auto laten we zeggen LOEIHARD staan. Toen deze dichterbij kwam zag ik dat hij oordopjes had IN DE AUTO. Maar net zoals niek al zei, je ziet bijna niemand tijdens een feest met oordoppen. En als je dan ook nog een koptelefoon met 135 decibel dan denk ik dat je niet goed wijs bent. Ik red me wel met mijn hd-200

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Kan zijn dat ik iet over het hoofd zie, maar..........:
Waarom gebruik je in hemelsnaam oorpluggen als je vervolgens een koptelefoon gaat kopen die zo hard gaat dat je alsnog een goeie 100 dB te verwerken krijgt?

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Kan zijn dat ik iet over het hoofd zie, maar..........:
> Waarom gebruik je in hemelsnaam oorpluggen als je vervolgens een koptelefoon gaat kopen die zo hard gaat dat je alsnog een goeie 100 dB te verwerken krijgt?



Of:
- omdat ze dan minder langer dan hun publiek in die 120 db moeten staan. (?)
- omdat ze dom met hun oren omgaan. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ga voor het laatste zo te zien aan de reacties op dit onderwerp.
Mocht iemand zich toch serieus ermee bezig willen houden: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Leestips:
Blad "Pro-audio"
Iets over IEM.... ?
links:
http://www.cyberear.nl/preventie/disco.htm
http://www.dovenschap.nl/nieuws/dagblad01.htm
http://www.hoorzaken.nl

weet iemand er nog meer ?

I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Kan zijn dat ik iet over het hoofd zie, maar..........:
> Waarom gebruik je in hemelsnaam oorpluggen als je vervolgens een koptelefoon gaat kopen die zo hard gaat dat je alsnog een goeie 100 dB te verwerken krijgt?



Omdat je de omstandigheden nu eenmaal niet altijd zelf in de hand hebt.

Sommige ontwerpers van discotheken hebben er geen moeite mee om de topjes recht boven de DJ te hangen (zelf meerdere malen meegemaakt).

Soms sta je gewoon te dicht bij de stacks omdat er verder geen ruimte is (doordat de organisatie toch maar zo veel mogelijk mensen in de zaal wil proppen).

Ook is het, bij het mixen, erg vervelend als je het (vertraagde) zaalgeluid boven de monitor speakers hoort. Daarom zie je soms dat de DJ een setje KF-650's op één meter van z'n oren heeft staan.

Je hoort me niet zeggen dat dit goed of slecht is (ik heb zelf alles altijd zo zacht mogelijk MAAR draag evengoed oorpluggen), het is echter WEL iets dat regelmatig gebeurt. Veel van de omstandigheden heb je zelf NIET in de hand. In zulke gevallen is het handig dat je oordoppen gebruikt en daarbij een koptelefoon hebt die, in deze zware omstandigheden, een prima plaatje neerzet.

En ja, de V700 kan GEVAARLIJK hard. Ik waarschuw mensen ook altijd hiervoor als ze hem kopen.

Maar wat is nu het vreemde in dit alles. Als we het over SPL_max van onze speaker stacks hebben kan het niet gek genoeg gaan. Hoe hoger het SPL getalletje dat we op kunnen boeren, hoe mooier.

Nu gaat het een keer over een zeer populaire koptelefoon, waarbij overduidelijk is dat de HD-25 (hoewel een fantastisch klinkende koptelefoon die zeer geschikt is voor studio werk en/of PA werk) het, onder zware omstandigheden, niet kan bolwerken (tenzij je de 10%+ THD voor lief neemt) en iedereen staat op z'n achterste benen.

Waarom toch? We vinden het toch ook normaal dat een line-array een FOUTE keuze is voor een klein zaaltje? Waarom kunnen we het dan niet verdragen dat een HD-25 NIET de ideale keuze is voor de zware omstandigheden waarin DJ's soms moeten werken (nou ja, werken...  :Wink: ?

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Niek...

Ik geef je deels gelijk, de discussie over een koptelefoon is laaiend terwijl overal de geluidsset LOEIHARD in de rondte knalt. Ik wil alleen maar ff aangeven dat ik het som sleip vind. Met een geluidsset is het helemaal stom werk: je eigen oren beschadigen is tot daar aan toe maar bewust de geluidsset zover opdraaien dat je ook de oren van anderen verknalt.......wat zal ik daar voor een mooi woord voor bedenken?

Waar kun je trouwens van die machtig mooie oordoppen krijgen? En dan bedoel ik niet de gamma doppen...

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Technics 1200 koptelefoon: PRUL! Dit ding is z'n geld niet waard en is het ook niet waard om een Technics te heten.
> ...



Het geluid van de 1200 is erg iel, de SPL_max is absoluut aan de lage kant (vergeleken met andere (goede) koptelefoons in deze prijsklasse), het draagcomfort is nog lager dan bij de V700 en de Pio 5000. Het enige voordeel dat ik heb kunnen ontdekken was dat de schelpen zo klein zijn dat ze nooit in de weg zitten.

De marketing afdeling van Panasonic heeft de grootst mogelijk moeite genomen om toch maar NIET de belangrijke specificaties te publiceren. Zo wordt er met geen woord gerept over de diameter van de drivers (zou ik ook niet doen als ik 40mm drivers gebruik waar de concullega's allemaal 50mm drivers toepassen). Ook hoor je niets over de gevoeligheid van de koptelefoon. Wel lees je dingen zoals "24 karat gold plated plug". Tja, alsof dat ook maar IETS zegt over de koptelefoon!

Nee, _voor mij_ kwam de Technics als laatste in het rijtje "Sony/Pioneer/Technics".

Nog een link naar een review site (die ik toevallig tegenkwam toen ik er achter wilde komen of er nog ERGENS een site was die de diameter van de drivers in de Technics 1200 koptelefoon opgaf): http://www.audioreview.com/PRD_124031_2750crx.aspx

Probeer ze eens beide (of alle drie) mee te nemen tijdens een avondje draaien!

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Ik geef je deels gelijk, de discussie over een koptelefoon is laaiend terwijl overal de geluidsset LOEIHARD in de rondte knalt. Ik wil alleen maar ff aangeven dat ik het som sleip vind.



Kan het niet meer dan totaal met je eens zijn.



> citaat:Met een geluidsset is het helemaal stom werk: je eigen oren beschadigen is tot daar aan toe maar bewust de geluidsset zover opdraaien dat je ook de oren van anderen verknalt.......wat zal ik daar voor een mooi woord voor bedenken?



(Asociaal)

Probleem is echter dat ALS je probeert wijs te zijn (en dus op een lager pitje gaat staan draaien en zorgt dat mensen niet in de buurt van de stacks kunnen komen!!!), je klanten je de volgende keer NIET meer bellen (en naar een bedrijf gaan dat wel hard wil draaien).

Het zou ook niet verkeerd zijn als er regels kwamen. WEL is het dan te hopen dat de regels NORMAAL zijn en niet een of andere stuiptrekking van de politiek (zoals een paar jaar geleden met de geluidsisolatie eisen voor discotheken e.d.).



> citaat:Waar kun je trouwens van die machtig mooie oordoppen krijgen? En dan bedoel ik niet de gamma doppen...



Ik heb ze van Alpine: http://www.alpine.nl

Op maat gemaakte Otoplasten met een filter dat specifiek voor muzikanten is ontworpen (redelijk vlakke (15dB) dempingscurve). Niet bepaald goedkoop maar m'n oren zijn het waard  :Wink: 

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## FiëstaLj

maar 15db ? 

ik werk in een discotheek en heb ze toch maar naar 25db laten zetten...

das tenminste echt rustig..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## DeMennooos

Als de plaatjesdraaiers zich eerst eens verdiepten in geluid voordat ze zich druk gaan maken over headsets en de perfecte (kuchekuchekuchekuche) mix, wellicht dat het dan nog wel eens wat wordt met die jongens.

En nee rode lampen betekend niet dat je nog harder moet.....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Probleem is echter dat ALS je probeert wijs te zijn (en dus op een lager pitje gaat staan draaien en zorgt dat mensen niet in de buurt van de stacks kunnen komen!!!), je klanten je de volgende keer NIET meer bellen (en naar een bedrijf gaan dat wel hard wil draaien).



Je kunt ook proberen door niet domweg links en rechts van je meubeltje
te stacken de lagere beschikbare geluidsdruk te verdelen over de ruimte/dansvloer.
Op meer punten vliegen is een optie, 
Een vierkante kooi maken waar je je geluid in hangt, 
Creatief met de ruimte omgaan, zoals je meestal (!) in een vaste discotheek ook ziet.





> citaat:
> Het zou ook niet verkeerd zijn als er regels kwamen. WEL is het dan te hopen dat de regels NORMAAL zijn en niet een of andere stuiptrekking van de politiek



We kunnen er op wachten totdat er een vvd-maffo zegt:
90 dB op werkplek is te veel, ho, dan ook niet meer dB op een concert <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
Hebben we mooi een probleem, want 300 man publiek haalt "pratend" al 100dB
Maar blijkbaar wacht iedereen liever op de politiek <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>  dan gezamenlijk wat ondernemen, want alle pogingen hiertoe stranden steeds.


I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Probleem is echter dat ALS je probeert wijs te zijn (en dus op een lager pitje gaat staan draaien en zorgt dat mensen niet in de buurt van de stacks kunnen komen!!!), je klanten je de volgende keer NIET meer bellen (en naar een bedrijf gaan dat wel hard wil draaien).
> ...



En wie houdt er controle op wat er dan bij de (over de ruimte verdeelde) speakers gebeurt? Of ze er niet op klimmen, er niet in kruipen, met de kop in gaan hangen e.d.? Nu kan ik ze er voor wegtrekken; als de stacks over de ruimte verspreid staan wordt dat een stuk moeilijker.

Dranghekken? Ach, vaak is het voor de organisatie al te veel moeite om het podium te hekken, laat staan ook nog eens hier en daar in de ruimte.

Ook wordt het plaatsen van de installatie duurder (meer kabels, meer werk = meer geld). Probeer dat maar eens aan de klant uit te leggen.



> citaat:Op meer punten vliegen is een optie,



Mag jij vliegen? Ik niet. Ik denk niet dat er veel drive-in shows zijn die mogen vliegen. Er zuller er zijn die het TOCH doen, ondanks dat ze niet gecertificeerd zijn (maar daar hoor ik liever NIET bij).



> citaat:Een vierkante kooi maken waar je je geluid in hangt, 
> Creatief met de ruimte omgaan, zoals je meestal (!) in een vaste discotheek ook ziet.



Precies, een vaste discotheek. Voor een 4-uurtjes drive-in show voor € 500-700,- is dit natuurlijk allemaal geen doen!



> citaat:We kunnen er op wachten totdat er een vvd-maffo zegt:
> 90 dB op werkplek is te veel, ho, dan ook niet meer dB op een concert <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ik geloof dat het steeds de PVDA maffo's zijn die zulke dingen zeggen (maar ik kan me natuurlijk vergissen).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Gast1401081

En toch blijft ik bij die MSL4-650 stacks als PFL, haalt moeiteloos 140 dB, en blijft nog recht ook.
Dat gedoe met die doppen in/aan/op je oren...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> En toch blijft ik bij die MSL4-650 stacks als PFL, haalt moeiteloos 140 dB, en blijft nog recht ook.
> Dat gedoe met die doppen in/aan/op je oren...



Vragen we jou mooi niet als voorzitter voor de op te richten:
M-ag H-et A-llemaal W-at Z-achter V-ereniging N-ederland
kortweg: MHAWZVN  <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>


I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## Gast1401081

toch wil ik wel voorzitter worden. Want 

a  mahler 5 deel 4 is onversterkt echt veel mooier
b  ik ben een groot voorstander van rust ( in mijn werkplaats staat een radiootje dat nog op 1 penlite 1 week werkt
c  als we dan toch herrie moeten maken, dan ook graag zop hard dat de politie de spanning eraf gooit. Ben ik mooi op tijd thuis...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## -NeO-

Dre, man jij bent echt relax, jij neemt tenminste de tijd voor je posts, allemaal kei lang veel informatie, tja zo zouden er meer hier moeten lopen, Jeroen ging weg omdat jij tenminste met feiten kwam en die ook nog klopte, en ja.. dan geeft ie maar een domme opmerking terug, niks van aantrekken jonge jij weet hoe het moet, en wil je nogmaals bedanken want vind geweldig dat hier tenminste iemand rond loopt die lange posts maakt en geen fuck om zijn posts aantal geeft (btw, lopen er heus wel meer rond dat geloof ik gerust dus ga niet meteen zitten bleiren  :Smile: )
Maar owkeej, ik heb de Senheisser en de Sony beide in de winkel uitgeprobeerd, en ben gelukkig nu met mijn Sony MDR V-700 want het is gewoon een super apparaatje, super geluid en hij is voor mij niet te klein.. (misschine heb ik niet zo grote kop  :Big Grin: ) maar hijs fantastisch.. en btw die Sennheiser is ook een super ding maar ja, je moet een keuze maken en ik vond de Sony iets beter zitten + klinken, en naar Dre zijn goede uitleg wist ik het zeker

Topppertje !!!


---

Edit.. ik zie net dat je Andre bent van new-line.. nu snap ik ook gelijk waarom er zo goede posts uitkomen, want dat ben ik ook gewend van je op dj-paradise.________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rv

Ik ondersteun de uitspraak van NeO volledig!!
Houden zo hé Dré!!

____
Rv.

----------


## Stinger

Ik d8 laat ik hier eens een leuke post bijgooien nadat de gemoederen een beetje bedaard zijn! Ik ben lekker tevreden met mijn SONY MDR V300DJ. Gaat net iets zachter als een V500 en is ook wat goedkoper. Klemt lekker, hoewel die er wel eens af wil glijden. Oorkleppen draaien goed en de sound is ook toppie (naar mijn mening) Gaat hard genoeg om te mixen en doet geen pijn aan mn oren! Mijn DJ Collega (iCe) die hier ook post was er iets minder over te spreken (zie zijn posts in dit forum) Ik moet toegeven je moet geen flaporen hebben anders vind je deze doppen te klein... maarja.

MVG (DeejaysOnly) Stinger

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb sinds een paar weken de Sony MDR-V700 en die bevalt me ook heel aardig.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Mijn DJ Collega (iCe) die hier ook post was er iets minder over te spreken (zie zijn posts in dit forum) Ik moet toegeven je moet geen flaporen hebben anders vind je deze doppen te klein... maarja.



En bedankt <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Stinger

(iCe) Het ging niet over het feit dat jij flaporen hebt! Dit was een algemene opmerking! dat jij je aangesproken voelt! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Ben-E

Ik heb zelf al een tijdje een Sennheiser HD-25. Het is een schitterend ding om mee te werken. De schelpen sluiten de "buitenwereld" dusdanig goed uit dat je 'm helemaal niet zo hard hoeft te zetten  :Smile: 
Maar voordat je een HD-25 gaat kopen.... Bij "redelijk" DJ gebruik gaat hij minimaal 1 keer per jaar stuk. Hij is nu eenmaal niet gemaakt voor heftig on-the-road gebruik! Een kabeltje vervangen kost ongeveer EU65, een element vervangen kost bijna EU80 en nieuwe kussentjes ga ik binnenkort ontdekken. Zorg dat je een goedkope koptelefoon als back-up bij de hand hebt (sennheiser HD-100 is een goede keuze hiervoor)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Wat doe jij in vredesnaam met dat ding?
En waar haal jij die losse snoertjes vandaan? Bij de juwelier ofzo???

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Ben-E

hahaha....tis nog net niet niet de juwelier  :Smile: 
De HD 25 heeft een snoer met een zilverkern ipv koper en die zijn dus een tikkie duurder (en je trekt ze makkelijker kapot). En verder...ach wat gebeurd er allemaal met zo'n ding......gewoon horecagebruik, gooien, smijten, beetje vocht...etc etc

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Voor de prijs die jij voor een snoertje en een element betaald, heb ik een complete HD-25.........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Ben-E

Waar heb je die dan voor dat geld?
shop.licht-geluid.nl heeft 'm niet maar Dré (www.new-line.nl) vraagt gewoon 184 euro en een kwartje voor een echte HD-25. En Andre staat nu eenmaal niet bekend dat hij zo ontzettend duur is met z'n toelie!  :Smile:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik haal hem bij m'n werk, inkoopprijs........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------

